# ACCELERATION PROBLEM! KA24DE...I MADE A VIDEO OF THE PROBLEM... WATCH



## zoomiguel (May 17, 2007)

I THINK ITS THE DISTRIBUTOR,.... BUT I DONT KNOW?!

WHAT DO YOU THINK


WATCH: YouTube - 240sx problems with tranny or clutch i think?

oh, PS.. fan is rubbing on plastic fan cover... not a problem


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks like it may be the clutch...As for the shifted trani..Check your engine mounts and the trani mount. If either one of those are bad would cause a binding situation in your drive line. Hence why you would need the extra RPM needed to get it moving. At least thats the impression I am getting from the video.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Trippen said:


> Looks like it may be the clutch...As for the shifted trani..Check your engine mounts and the trani mount. If either one of those are bad would cause a binding situation in your drive line. Hence why you would need the extra RPM needed to get it moving. At least thats the impression I am getting from the video.


Ditto!
First make sure there's enough frre play at the clutch pedal; if that's OK, time for a new clutch.


----------



## zoomiguel (May 17, 2007)

how do i make sure its the clutch?

because in the 240sx.org forum they are telling me its something with the fan and pulleys?

let me know


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

more than likely a broken tranny mount. get up under the car, and look at how it mounts. you'll figure it out from there. I did notice the car was a pig nose with a dual cam in it, so it's been swapped, or it's just got the wrong bumper on it.

As far as the noise, it's from being off center, the fan is coming in contact with the fan shroud, as seen by the giant missing piece on top, there's been a hit there, it may also be tapping the radiator.

Also, are YOU slipping the clutch like that? the only time i've ever done a 4000rpm launch, was on a drag strip. If that's you, there's a HUGE problem there, and I'll be more than glad to give you pointers on how to drive it. There's an easy way to tell how bad a clutch is. get it going, put it in fourth or fifth, and stomp on it. the car should accelerate very slowly, but if the tach jumps up, there's some serious slipping issues.

Also, how's the pedal feel? Is it mushy, and slow to return to the top? If so, bleed to master and slave cylinders, if you don't have to replace them.

Edit: The exhaust sound is almost like a slight miss. Have you done a tuneup on it? I'd really suggest replacing the plugs/wires, distributor cap, and rotor. Based on it not stumbling in the rev range, the clutch is either slipping so bad there's no load on the engine, or it's an intermittent miss, which is nearly impossible to diagnose without throwing money at it. If I think of anything else, I'll ask for another video of very specific things, since you seem to be able to make very decent videos.

Either way, you're looking at a weekends worth of work to fix it. Best of luck. If this was helpful, and it's helped pinpoint an issue, and you're stuck, please, just ask.


----------



## zoomiguel (May 17, 2007)

The guy i bought the car from had swapped it and put the ka back on and took his rb and sold me the car... also it had some tranny work about a year ago,.... and ive been told this problem may be the tranny mounts (like you said )... how do i check mounts?

oh,, and yes ive replaced the radiator and i couldnt fit the fan shroud with the radiator so i just left it and its tapped so much i just havent fixed it


oh, and no i was not slipping the clutch, thats a complete 4k press just to get the car going..

i will try the 4-5th gear clutch test tommorow after i get off school , then i will post a video.

and pedal feels a bit ...Loose? probaly only needs to be tightend?... ill check that

and yea, when i bought the car i switched to NGK plugs.. Used distributor.. thats it.. no plug wires.. i think i will do that soon.



and yes you helped alot more than i expected to hear from anyone..

if you need any more videos let me know.. 

im only 17 so im not the best mechanic :lame:
but help makes everything easier.

i made another video today... i will post it up tommorow 









Dustin said:


> more than likely a broken tranny mount. get up under the car, and look at how it mounts. you'll figure it out from there. I did notice the car was a pig nose with a dual cam in it, so it's been swapped, or it's just got the wrong bumper on it.
> 
> As far as the noise, it's from being off center, the fan is coming in contact with the fan shroud, as seen by the giant missing piece on top, there's been a hit there, it may also be tapping the radiator.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

we've all got to start somewhere man.. To check the mounts, get the car up in the air, and crawl/walk under it. If you know someone that works at a shop, see if they can help you out by letting you get the car on a lift. If not, jackstands are fine.


----------



## paulie240sxr (Oct 21, 2007)

it really sounds like the throw out bearing is out ,pull the tranny ,check it to make sure if that tranny had some work done to it you need to find out exactly what was done ,(was the gearing changed ETC.) plus see if your clutch line is connected to a box under the passenger side if so those thing are evil i spent 6 hours trying to bleed my clutch and got know where ,took the evil box out and straight lined to the rubber line going to the slave cylinder.. alot better clutch response and get rid of the stupid clutch fan and get electric fan instead ,plus it will clean up your engine bay if none of that is your prob. check your oil make sure you have the correct amount cause your timing chain tensioner s are oil drivin So no oil pressure or not enough your chain will be loose . as for sound im sure it still ha a cat get rid of it how much did you buy this car for i hope it wasnt much


----------



## zoomiguel (May 17, 2007)

paulie240sxr said:


> it really sounds like the throw out bearing is out ,pull the tranny ,check it to make sure if that tranny had some work done to it you need to find out exactly what was done ,(was the gearing changed ETC.) plus see if your clutch line is connected to a box under the passenger side if so those thing are evil i spent 6 hours trying to bleed my clutch and got know where ,took the evil box out and straight lined to the rubber line going to the slave cylinder.. alot better clutch response and get rid of the stupid clutch fan and get electric fan instead ,plus it will clean up your engine bay if none of that is your prob. check your oil make sure you have the correct amount cause your timing chain tensioner s are oil drivin So no oil pressure or not enough your chain will be loose . as for sound im sure it still ha a cat get rid of it how much did you buy this car for i hope it wasnt much




thanks for the reply

alrite well i havent checked my tranny mounts yet

but i was thinking about the clutch line...

is the box under the seat of the passenger side? or under the car

and i got the car for 1,000$ only driven it like 2100 miles since i bought it which was april 20tth -07


how could i fix the oil problem that your talking about because no oil pressure,.... i think that might be a problem


----------



## paulie240sxr (Oct 21, 2007)

well the oil thing is look for any leaks and fix the oil leaks like front main seal ,valve cover ,oil pan ,make sure your oil filter is tight ,oil plug is tight ,rear main seal is harder to get too cause you need to remove motor or tranny ,or just go buy oil pressure gauge( electric ), and i think 11 psi at idle , 30-40 while reving or driving im not sure ... P.S the devil box is under the car on the passenger side buy the door you cant miss it


----------

